# Abstimmung "Das schönste Userbike 2009" Kategorie BMX



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

Die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 04.05.09 bis 19.05.09 nach folgendem Schema.

Jeder Forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro Kategorie drei Stimmen, die in klassischer Gold, Silber, Bronze oder 1.2.3. Manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, Platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die Kategorie.*


Die Abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(Wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. )


*
GT-Sassy*
Komplett




Antrieb




Cockpit




Farbe




Modell	        Performer
Rahmennummer	SY6H01342
Farbe	                Rot Schwarz

Gabel	                GT
Steuersatz	        Gyro
Vorbau	        GT
Lenker	        GT
Bremsgriffe	        Dia Compe
Schalthebel	        ./.
Griffe	                AME
Laufrad vorne	Alu 48 Speichen
Reifen vorne	Feld slip-not 20x2.0
Laufrad hinten	Alu 48 Speichen
Reifen hinten	Haro Multisurface / 3 20x2.1
Sattelstütze	GT
Sattel	        GT
Sattelklemme	GT
Kurbel	        GT
Pedale	        GT
Umwerfer	        ./.
Schaltwerk	        ./.
Bremse vorne	Dia-Compe Bulldog Seitenzug
Bremse hinten	Pro Star 931 U-Brake
Extra	                Vorn+Hinten Pegs ; GT Bashboard, Rahmenpolster GT, 
                        Lenkerpolster BMX Racing gelb





*GT-Oldschool*
Komplett




Lenkzone




Wunsch




Antrieb




Parts:
Frame: GT 2007 (neu gepulvert, Custom-decals)
Gabel:Bombshell Carbon
Lenker: GT
Vorbau: Profile
Kurbel: Original Truvativ, von Hand poliert
Naben: Kore
Felgen: Try all
Pedale: NC17 Magnesium
Bremse: Magura HS33


*hoeckle*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




Rahmen: GT performer 1997
alles komplett WOS (wornoldshit). wurde wohl nach nicht allzuheftigen gebrauch in der garage vergessen. vor einem jahr von mir gerettet und von der rechten in die linke garagenhälfte getragen. leider hab ich mir vor kurzem ein projekt ans bein gebunden das alle ressourcen binden wird. blablabla...



*MUD ´doc*
Komplettansicht




Antriebsstrang 


 

Cockpit


 

Wunschfoto


 

Näheres hier


----------



## planetsmasher (4. Mai 2009)

easy:

1. GT-Oldschool - keine Diskussion
2. Hoeckle - aber nur weil er das Ding gestiftet hat
3. Mud Doc - der DIY-Skull rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool - einfach weil es geil ist und ich weiss/ahne wie es gefahren wird
2. Mud `Doc - gute farbe und ein paar nette goodies
3. Hoeckle - weil mir die farbe besser gefällt als sassys gefällt und ich sowohl den mut so was hier einzustellen und die geste es als preis zu deklarieren lobenswert finde


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

dann will ich auch mal...obwohl ich von bmx null ahnung habe und mein sohn mir jetzt zur seite steht  (danke lennart)



1.mud`dog...........dezent und sieht sehr nach in betrieb genommen aus
2.gt-sassy...........der lack is ja mal p........
3.hoeckle..........wäre mehr drinn gewesen (vor allem im hr)sagt lennart


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Mai 2009)

1 ->  GT-Sassy
2 ->  MUD ´doc
2 ->  GT-Oldschool


----------



## burschilan (4. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. Mud´doc
3.Hoeckle (Wegen der geilsten Reifen!!!)


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

1. gt-oldshool
2. gt-sassy
3. mud´doc


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Mai 2009)

1. Mud' Doc
2. hoeckle
3. GT-Sassy


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. GT-Sassy
3. Mud'Doc


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. Mai 2009)

1  GT-Oldschool
2  Mud´doc
3  gt-sassy


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. Mud´doc
3. GT-Sassy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Sassy
2. GT-Oldschool
3. MUD ´doc


----------



## Spaltinho (4. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle 
2. GT-Sassy
3. Mud´doc


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2009)

1. gt-oldschool   keine Frage oder ? top BMX
2. gt-sassy porno gt bmx 
3. mud-doc  der underdog ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. GT-Sassy
3. hoeckle


----------



## Radlerin (5. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Sassy
2. GT-Oldschool
3. MUD'doc


----------



## Kruko (5. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. GT-Sassy
3. hoeckle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2009)

1 GT-Oldschool
2 hoeckle
3 GT-Sassy


----------



## Raule83 (5. Mai 2009)

1. MUD'doc
2. hoeckle
3. GT-Oldschool


----------



## Tiensy (5. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. hoeckle
3. MUD ' doc


----------



## moitrich (5. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. GT-Sassy
3. MUD ´doc


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2009)

1 = hoeckle, da original

2 = MUD´doc, aber nur weil 20"

3 = GT-Oldschool, weil 24"


----------



## timorino (5. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Sassy
2. MUD´dog
3. hoeckle


----------



## MUD´doc (5. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Sassy
2. GT-Oldschool
3. hoeckle

... and ten-points for me 
okay, okay... streich das


----------



## badbushido (5. Mai 2009)

1 GT-Oldschool
2 Hoeckle
3 MUD ´doc


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2009)

1. gt-oldschool
2. gt-sassy
3. mud´doc


----------



## oliversen (6. Mai 2009)

1. gt-oldshool
2. gt-sassy
3. mud´doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. GT-Sassy
3. hoeckle


----------



## Stemmel (7. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. MUD'doc
3. GT-Sassy


----------



## Beaufighter (7. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. MUD ' doc
3. GT-Sassy


----------



## korat (7. Mai 2009)

1. MUD'doc
2. GT-Oldschool
3. GT-Sassy


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Sassy
2. MUD ´doc
3. GT-Oldscho


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2009)

1. oldschool

2. mud dog

3. Sassy


----------



## Syborg (7. Mai 2009)

1. - GT-Oldschool
2. - Mud´doc
3. - gt-sassy


----------



## StylesDavis (7. Mai 2009)

1. Mud' Doc
2. hoeckle
3. GT-Sassy


----------



## gt-kolli (8. Mai 2009)

1.hoeckle

2.  GT-Sassy

3. GT-Oldschool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2009)

1. GT-oldschool
2. GT-Sassy
3. hoeckle


----------



## chrrup150 (14. Mai 2009)

1. gt- sassy
2. mud´doc
3. gt- oldschool


----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. GT-Sassy
3. hoeckle

Tom


----------



## maatik (19. Mai 2009)

1. Hoeckle - great !
2. GT-Oldschool 
3. MUD ´doc - black rulez


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Mai 2009)

1. GT Oldschool
2. hoeckle
3. MUD doc


----------



## bonebreaker666 (19. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Oldschool
2. GT-Sassy
3. hoeckle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-ler!! 
Die Möglichkeit abzustimmen ist nun beendet.
Bitte gebt mir etwas Zeit zur Auswertung, da ich momentan beruflich sehr eingespannt bin. Ich werde mich sputen...
Gruß Insa


----------

